# [V] Gamer PC incl. 22&amp;quot; TFT



## Mr-R2D2 (14. Mai 2009)

Hey

Aufgrund einer Laptopanschaffung würde ich gerne meinen PC verkaufen.


CPU: Intel e2240
graka: ecs8800GT mit Accelero S1 und übertacktet (standartgemäß)
MoBo: Gigabyte P35 DS3
NT: BeQuiet 400Watt
RAM: 4 GB
SK: X-Fi Music
Samsung DVD Brenner
Coolermaster Elite Gehäuse.
+
HP w2207h 22" TFT
+
Cherrytastatur

~1 Jahr alt und selten gebraucht.

Am liebsten wäre mir Abholung im Kreis Stuttgart.

Ich sag mal 500Euro bei Abholung.

MfG


----------

